# Critique my 75g setup.



## Drewzie (Jun 29, 2004)

Guys i've found a used tank I want to buy. I want to get into this hobby. The tank is an oceanic 75g, 48.5x18.5x21.5, it is black, and its got a stand and cover. I'm thinking about just having a 5"-6" Rhom in there, will that be ok? Or is that too much space for him? I'm planning on running 2 x AC 500, AC 802 Powerhead, Pro-Heat Titanium Heater 350 watt, i was also going to get a digital temperature read out that I saw on petdiscounters.com How does all this sound for the tank, im going to go with sand in the bottom, and some driftwood and plants. Also where is the cheapest place to buy these parts. Any helps or hints would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

sounds good to me! the more room the better i say.
just food for thought though- dont expect that rhom to grow real fast in there. they are slow growing fish.


----------



## Drewzie (Jun 29, 2004)

really, hmm... well i either wanted to have just 1 rhom, or a few other P's, i just wanted something that will be very aggressive, and i knew that rhoms were bad arse so... we'll see, also, do i need any sort of lighting for the tank if so, what would you recommend?


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

the filtration sounds just about right to me, i bet u can get a much cheaper tank at that size than an oceanic. around here, 75gs run for around 80$


----------



## Drewzie (Jun 29, 2004)

this is the only one that I can find used in my area. I just found out what all it comes with, tell me what you think about this stuff, its old though, he said that the tank is like 8-10 years old, but its in great shape supposedly. Undergravel filter, 200watt heater, magnum 303, whisper 3, 2 x AC 402, plus the tank/stand, its the light pine color. What do you guys think that all of this is worth? Also where would be a good place to buy a new tank at? just the tank, b/c i think that i can make my own stand/canopy on my own. thanks for your help.


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

i would still get all new filters for it. the 200w heater should work as long as its in good shape. the lights that come with it should be okay but i ussually put some floating plants along the top to shade the light a little. it keeps the piranha more comfortable if the light isnt so intense. around my place 75g run about 140.00. so if it was used, people would sell the tank, stand, and lights for about 250-400.00 depending on the condition. personaly i think its a rip off since i just picked up a 125g for 275.00, and made my own stand and bought some convex metal shop lights for it. i dont know where your from but looking at the other guys price for a 75g, there is a big difference in price depending on location----??


----------



## Drewzie (Jun 29, 2004)

how much bigger are the dimensions of a 125g compared to a 75g, also, about how much does it cost to make your own stand/canopy? does the brand of the tank really matter, or are they all about the same quality? money is not really an issue, i just dont want to buy spend more than i really need to. i dont know if that makes sense or not...


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

You will need to at least get a 125 gal tank if you want to keep a rhom for life. They will out grow a 75 gal tank eventually, but they could start out in one and be ok for many years due to there slow growth rate.


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

plywood, 2x4, and 4x4s are all you need for the stand. itll take about one day. no big deal. 
the 125g is 6' x 1.5' x 2'. look at it this way. if you get sick of the rhom you can always start a pygo shoal and keep them in there for a very long time, mabee even life. a large tank like that is an investment that is very well worth the money and time you put into it. i have two right now, and i wish i had two or three more even though my other ps arent big enough. plus the veiw you can create with a tank like that is much more impressive than with a smaller tank and your ps will thank you for it.









p.s. if you do build the stand make sure to use the 4x4s for the corners and center supports.


----------



## Drewzie (Jun 29, 2004)

sounds good, I think I might try and go for the 125g, where would be the best place to look for one of these, I dont really want to get anything from my LFS b/c they are rediculously overpriced, and not very friendly. Any sites on-line or used classified sites other than PiranhaFury?


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)




----------



## Drewzie (Jun 29, 2004)

any other helpful hints out there? what kind of sand should i put in it? also what about plants, what are the best for the fish and the best looking ones to put in there?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

keeping real plants is gonna hurt your wallet,youll need a co2 system to provide the plants with proper care,but there are plants out there that can do without,you may want to ask jim,he runs the plant forum he will help you out,anyways as far as sand,iv'e been using white decorative sand by "mason" got 50lbs bag for $6

heres a pic of it,not of best quality pic but you get the idea


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

insted of a rhom u should get 3-4 carbie a very aggressive fish and nice to have


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

irate said:


> insted of a rhom u should get 3-4 carbie a very aggressive fish and nice to have










better idea, rhom will soon need a 125 in a while


----------



## Drewzie (Jun 29, 2004)

i thought that rhoms were very agressive? im looking at buying the one that ineedchanna has for sale in the classifieds... could i have more than one caribe in a 75g tank? also how much do those cost? are they a species of a piranha?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Drewzie said:


> i thought that rhoms were very agressive? im looking at buying the one that ineedchanna has for sale in the classifieds... could i have more than one caribe in a 75g tank? also how much do those cost? are they a species of a piranha?


 yes,caribes are from the pygocentrus family,you could have 3 in there at the most


----------



## Drewzie (Jun 29, 2004)

so i could have a max of 3 caribes in a 75g tank, would they be set for life? how big does these fish get, lets say i get 3, 5"-6"ones, also could i put anything else int here with them, like a pleco or whatever its called, or any other little fish?


----------



## Drewzie (Jun 29, 2004)

well guys i just bought my tank, i got a 75g, brand new, im going to build my own stand and canopy from the directions here on PF. I also just bought (2) AC 500's, (1) AC 802, (1) Titanium Heater 300watt from petdiscounters.com, (1) digital aquarium temperature alert from petdiscounters.com, thats it so far. I figure with all of this i can atleast get the tank cycling once i get the sand and background and decorations into place. Im going to go with sand, any recommendations on color and brand? Im also going to have a piece of driftwood in there, and im going to do the DIY background as well. What types of plants do you recommend having in there, i dont really want to mess with live ones though, just some really nice looking fakes ones. Finally how should i go about lighting the tank, what brand and size would be good for 3 caribes? Thanks for all of your helpful input and insight, i'll post some pics once i get her up and running. Thanks

Drew


----------



## Drewzie (Jun 29, 2004)

anybody?


----------



## kman1215 (Jun 4, 2004)

Drewzie, it's good to see another Leawood rep on pfury... the piranha zealot population is pretty scare around here. Anyway, your setup sounds solid. In fact, it's very similar to mine. As far as sand, I'd go with black sand, that is, if you can afford it. I've have sixty pounds of Tahitian black moon sand mixed with roughly twenty pounds of black gravel in my tank. A twenty pound bag of sand cost me about fifteen dollars. The gravel is inexpensive. The dark substrate makes p's look pretty menacing. And as far as lighting, since your going with faux plants, I'd say any flourescent strip light would work. Also, I'd suggest using a full-spectrum bulb because it provides a natural look. Hope this helps... looking forward to seeing pics of your p palace.


----------



## Drewzie (Jun 29, 2004)

thanks for the input kman, today im going to look at 3 caribes that "down" has for sale, i saw them in the classifieds, most likely i'll buy them from him, i'll post some pics once i get this baby all set, where in in KC are you located, im at about 132nd and mission. i might PM you with some questions if you dont mind b/c im a total noob to this stuff. thanks.


----------

